# Retro Cartoon Intros



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Tiger Sharks_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBzpF5e9gEM[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Silver Hawks_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FmdSQWOwbw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Swat Cats_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUcEElPqSfM[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Thunder Cats_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-sOaUAgbB4[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Transformers_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf67hUPSMuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

Cyborg 009 gave me nightmares 

Time to give you nightmares  

*Counters*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_keJc8EqU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taxman (May 17, 2007)

^aw...if you weren't going to post that...I was...

but your first post still lacks bucky o'hare


----------



## Astronaut (May 17, 2007)

Memory Lane.


----------



## OniTasku (May 17, 2007)

You know...for some reason, I can't help but wonder what the likes of Swat Kats (and such) did to my mind to make me this way. 

Also--


----------



## Taxman (May 17, 2007)

speaking of mighty max...that reminds me that I need to reupload all of the episodes in the link in my sig....

maybe I'll do that this weekend....


----------



## Havoc (May 17, 2007)

*Street Sharks*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

I knew I forgot something *street sharks*


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2007)

Where's he-man?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

*More retro Disney*


*Spoiler*: _TaleSpin_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxOE35-0CvE[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Darkwing Duck_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czCqMWRFVg4[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Goof Troop_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqE74c54Nfc
[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _Rescue Rangers_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbf1RVArIxM[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _Duck Tales_ 



[YOUTUBE]
It pisses me off because the badassness that is Asuma will get censored in Shikamaru's Ougi[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Max_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dSJ2Y4iVus[/YOUTUBE]







*Spoiler*: _Bots Masters_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLKYOSiW7U4[/YOUTUBE]



3-D Shades>You!!!  

I remember having my pair of 3-D shades every morning when this show aired xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

*Marvel Titles*


*Spoiler*: _Iron Man_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQEzrkCeZkU[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _X-Men_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMRZyxltArc[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aGoGEb7YA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruko (May 17, 2007)

Who didn't love street sharks?


----------



## isanon (May 17, 2007)

where is dino riders


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

*Doug*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMFKf1s6USM[/YOUTUBE]




*Animaniacs *


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA0TS9l_nJE[/YOUTUBE]




*Pinky and the Brain*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJPFSNu_QNs[/YOUTUBE]




*Tiny Toons*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bi-vWUsm5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## isanon (May 17, 2007)

[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=PnHuNUNV0BE]dino riders !!![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xell (May 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Earthworm Jim_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0SN8w6f4_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

*Real Ghostbusters* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ePpHAfVpw[/YOUTUBE]



*
James Bond Jr*  

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjehFmPvmtk[/YOUTUBE]




*Inspector Gadget*

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CCUxk-jhWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Instant Karma (May 17, 2007)

Wow.


This just makes me realize just how freakin' old i am.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)

*EDITS


Spoiler: Where on Earth Is Carmen Sandiego 



[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGufyFt6zQc[/YouTube]



*


----------



## escamoh (May 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _BEETLE JUICE_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcKR62nU_g4&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _BUSY WORLD OF RICHARD SCARY_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgV3vdOT09I[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _muppet babies_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ju75XsCO4o[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _rupert bear_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9L-AszNGx0&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nice Gai (May 17, 2007)

Best show ever! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.retrojunk.com/details_tvshows/157-dinosaucers/


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> *Chip N' Dale Rescue Rangers *


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

I remember alot of these cartoons. Brings back memories. But what about Carmen San Diego and that other show with the kids in space. The English name for that show had something to do with Planets.


----------



## isanon (May 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _carebears _ 





[youtube=http://youtube.com/watch?v=mVtItQsrjgc&mode=related&search=]care bears[/youtube]




denver the last dinosaur kicked so much ass


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *You didn't look at the front page* =/



Ah I searched the first page for the word "Chip", guess I should have thought to check "Rescue". 
Gomen. 
 
Tries again:


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

*A Pup named Scooby Doo*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0s64hZ0xdQ[/YOUTUBE]




*Captain Planet*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTg6qM-hRNg[/YOUTUBE]




*Widget the World Watcher*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gfQFTOt9ck[/YOUTUBE]




*Mr.Bogus (Hebrew Intro)*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwG6_PAFnXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nice Gai (May 17, 2007)

The Good Sonic Series

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=whjVucqw-wo[/YOUTUBE]




they should have finished it. I still remember their final episode. With Knuckles eyes in the bushes the end.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Cyborg 009 gave me nightmares
> 
> Time to give you nightmares
> 
> ...



Oh shit I never saw that show before! What a lame rip off of the Power Rangers. And yea, what about the Mice from Mars? Or Bobby's World.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

*Bobby's World*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqQjpTbHR0A[/YOUTUBE]




*Bonkers*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbqFGapihP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nice Gai (May 17, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Oh shit I never saw that show before! What a lame rip off of the Power Rangers. And yea, what about the Mice from Mars? Or Bobby's World.



Be glad it used to come USA network late night. I used to be like WTF. The Black Guy was a nerd and I remember one episode he lost his chance into princeton to fight some monster. It was bad ripoff I think it was made to make fun of Power rangers seriously. I dont think anyone took it seriously.


----------



## Roy (May 17, 2007)

He Man was awesome


----------



## Moondoggie (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

Kira, what about Carmen San Diego and Mice from Mars?!!!!! And thanks for the info Gai.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Be glad it used to come USA network late night. I used to be like WTF. The Black Guy was a nerd and I remember one episode he lost his chance into princeton to fight some monster. It was bad ripoff I think it was made to make fun of Power rangers seriously. I dont think anyone took it seriously.



It came around 5:30pm on USA network for me, right after the USA cartoon express block 
*
Where on Earth is Carmen San Diego*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGufyFt6zQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mindfuck (May 17, 2007)

You're made out of pure win, you know that? OMG I loved Darkwing Duck & The DuckTales..


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 17, 2007)

Speed Racer: PUPPIES!

Dragon Ball Z: PUPPIES!

Spiderman: PUPPIES!, PUPPIES!

PUPPIES!


----------



## Purgatory (May 17, 2007)

*BEST. CARTOON. EVER.*


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 17, 2007)

PUPPIES!


----------



## Purgatory (May 17, 2007)

I think we need a diet of Dynomutt!


----------



## OniTasku (May 17, 2007)

Haha, surprised no one posted this yet. XD

Yep..._The Mighty Ducks_.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

Oh snap, yea, I remember that show as well! I think I either drew them or had a merchandise of them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2007)

Damn...how can I forget about the Mighty Ducks. One of the few super heroes where they played hockey while saving the world xDD


----------



## Psychic (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2007)

*Ronin Warrior*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0laaM95otJw[/YOUTUBE]




*Sailor Moon (English OP  )*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkQhs2BrI5M[/YOUTUBE]




*Blinky Bill* (Came right before Sailor Moon in the afternoons when I was a kid xDD) 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wreKClK3BGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magoichi (May 18, 2007)

Man I feel old. Some of these bring back memories. 

I'm remembering a few:

C.O.P.S

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxQagE62_zI[/YOUTUBE]



MASK

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0BzBFWt8V8&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]



Galaxy Rangers

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDtECH6skS4[/YOUTUBE]



Bravestarr

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPHIfCstm5A[/YOUTUBE]





spike_uchiha said:


> Dragon Ball Z: Link removed



Loved this OP for DBZ.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Damn...how can I forget about the Mighty Ducks. One of the few super heroes where they played hockey while saving the world xDD



There were others?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2007)

*Super Human Samurai* (Not a cartoon but a childhood fav)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N34MmqmxqD0[/YOUTUBE]




*Peter Pan & the Pirates*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifqS7pI7BL4[/YOUTUBE]




*Pirates of Dark Water*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pUCSsAo638[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 19, 2007)

What about the King Author and the Knights of the Round Table? There was definitely a cartoon on that and their armor was able to transform or some shit.lol


----------



## SGLP (May 19, 2007)

There is a thread like this on every forum I visit rofl.

Knowing I can look at old openings and sometimes episodes made me love Youtube. Brought back sooooooooooo many memories.

Cartoon Network used to be awesome. They showed everything that was awesome.

Anyone know if Boomerang shows these along with all the Hana Barbera and Tex Avery stuff? It'd be worth it then. I noticed that Cartoon Network shows Voltron at 4:30 AM CST.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2007)

*Hammerman* (MC Hammer cartoon...for those who never watched the cartoon on ABC Saturday morning Block)


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGAn5JX9Jtc[/YOUTUBE]




*GI Joe* Loved the cartoon, but can actually look back on it as pro-American propaganda :S 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25R73tsJtV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 19, 2007)

lol awesome thread. Takes me way back. I would love to watch some of these cartoons again.

Anyways, I will add some to the thread 

*Mummies Alive!*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3vhpk7DhZM[/YOUTUBE]





*2 Stupid Dogs*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MavvshmKq84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2007)

^Awesome finds (especially Mummies Alive) although, I did post the Inspector Gadget intro about a page ago.

*Snorks*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ALjDSsMd4[/YOUTUBE]




*Smurfs*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLQhm0KHImM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 19, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^Awesome finds (especially Mummies Alive) although, I did post the Inspector Gadget intro about a page ago.



Aw yes, so you did  Missed that one *removes it so as to not clutter up thread with repeats*

Anyways, some more.

*Attack of the Killer Tomatoes*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36NgK-vJc1M[/YOUTUBE]




*The Real Adventures Of Jonny Quest*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKFiYohY1lg[/YOUTUBE]




*Secret Squirrel*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S_F9U9gNEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2007)

I watched Quest every chance I could. 

This thread is making so nostalgic...

I want to watch Freakazoid!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2007)

it was a matter of time before someone posted the gijoe opening

[/QUOTE]Loved this OP for DBZ.[/QUOTE]

Thank u



Magoichi said:


> Man I feel old. Some of these bring back memories.
> 
> I'm remembering a few:
> 
> ...


Thank You for saying that i posted it because they dont show DBZ anymore


----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2007)

*REBOOT*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HXL9tOTI60&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 20, 2007)

Oh definitely! Forgot about that one, though I wasn't really a big fan.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 20, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> *Mummies Alive!*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Fucking win! I use to dream about the female mummy! She was hot and she was voiced by one of my favorite VAs.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 20, 2007)

*Big Guy and Rusty the Boy Robot*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ekY5QUltwT4[/YOUTUBE]

This show was awesome back then


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2007)

Godzilla:Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

Hm, so what else hasn't been posted...

After Mummies Alive been posted, there's really not a lot left... Oh!

Pleasetellmethiswasn'tpostedyet


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 20, 2007)

I still have yet to see Mice from Mars and King Author and the Knights of the Round Table. Also that group that looks like the Power Rangers, but they are in space. Their show's name in English is something about Planets and their costumes are based on bird animals.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2007)

Great thread.

Ah the memories.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2007)

*Punky Brewster*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lGnaIMCmU8[/YOUTUBE]




*Heathcliff*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx-3jRebB8w[/YOUTUBE]




*Eek the Cat*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-qhz7DAwZ8[/YOUTUBE]




*Eek the Cat & The Terrible Thunder Lizards*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Link removed[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 27, 2007)

Beyblade:, ,


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 28, 2007)

spike_uchiha said:


> Beyblade:Link removed, Link removed,
> 
> Link removed



Beyblade isn't retro and is also Japanese based. Most of the shows in question here are late 80's to early 90's shows that are considered American cartoons.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 28, 2007)

I don't think this has been posted yet...but if it has, my bad >.<

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ygrEVnrg3Ic[/YOUTUBE]

You can't call yourself a fan of cartoons if you haven't watched this


----------



## Ziko (May 31, 2007)

Biker Mice from Mars!


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2007)

1st a Grand Cartoon Montage


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 1, 2007)

Taleran said:


> 1st a Grand Cartoon Montage


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2007)

indeed back then the entire Satuday morning block was worth the time to watch them / sometimes even 2 of them worth it good times.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 1, 2007)

I was flicking during commercials. I had a bad time I had to decide which show I wanted to watch more because all the good shows overlaped on Saturday morning. 

Fox Kids and USA channel used to run the gauntlet.

Disney in the afternoon was so tight.


----------

